# Would you hire a "teen trainer?"



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

If they have a good reputation and can prove that they know what they are doing I don't see why not. Age doesn't determine smarts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely not. As a teen myself, I can't possibly see how someone of around my age could have the experience necessary to work with a problem horse. I've sorted out little things, like mounting and speed problems, but I would never trust myself to train someone else's horse.

A woman's husband died a few years ago around here (though the police suspect she killed him) and she bought a beautiful huge equine estate with her inheritance, and the whole place has gone to the dogs. She's trying to save money in every possible way, her main one being to hire teens who have dropped out of highschool to give lessons. I have heard many, many complaints about it and not a single praise.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Most trainers I know have teenagers as apprentices. Meaning the younger person rides the horse while the actual trainer gives instruction from the ground. This I would have no problem with. No offense and being a teenager myself once, they tend to have not as much patience as a more mature person does which is why they need guidance.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Totally depends on the kid. I was taking money for training at age 16, and I was a good enough hand to advance horses, get them trail safe, get a good barrel horse going, etc. Not long after I started breaking, and really did a fair-enough, above average job. Which isn't to say that I was or am what I would consider a "professional." But not everyone can afford the higher fee, or needs that kind of spectacular training (or wants to risk the potential mistreatment that some pros dole out, which is always a risk when sending the horse away). The owners could supervise, I was cheap, I learned from the experience, and the horse got broke and handled humanely. Win-win-win.  Some teens really are quite good with horses and I wouldn't hesitate to hire a competent one to do general stuff--but if I had a show horse I wanted trained in a specific discipline, or a problem horse with a serious vice, I'd obviously go to someone with more experience.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Depends on the rider, I am a teen. I can handle pretty much anything my horse does, but anyone elses,nope. 
I have seen to many airogant teenage riders who think they know it all, I cannot stand that!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was reschooling spoiled horses at 17. This is a good age cause if we bite the dust we bounce. I had become pretty adept at staying on board a horse that thought it was a bronc.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it all depends on how old the teen is, how experienced they are, if they would stop and take a phone call in the middle of a lesson instead of paying attention to the rider, also it would depend on how dedicated they are to horses and training. I am a teenager and I still wouldn't take lessons from a teen trainer just because the fact they just aren't experienced as much as say a 30 year old trainer that has done it for maybe 10 years.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

one of the girls that works with my trainer is 16... and she's one of the most up and coming jumper riders in my area. She's super talented and is very humble and kind. if she was giving lessons, i would pay her. without question!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I might if they were the super mature type, but it also depends on what goals I have for my horse. If I want a super duper dressage champ or have to break a nutso stallion with a rearing problem I'm not going to hire a kid no matter how knowledgeable (not that I would ever end up in that situation...).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I was reschooling spoiled horses at 17. This is a good age cause if we bite the dust we bounce. I had become pretty adept at staying on board a horse that thought it was a bronc.


I think this is the reason most trainers I know have teens doing the riding. Heck I did this when I was a teen as well, a wonder I was never killed or crippled.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Being a teenager myself, I'd like to put in my 2 cents.

Do I feel that I would be capable if somebody approached me with a two year old and asked me to put 60 days on him/her to successfully train that horse? 
Patience and maturity wise(aka not do a crap job just to get paid)? Yes
Experience and knowledge wise? No

I don't know very many teen horse people in my area, but I know enough to know that there are ones I would trust to train a horse for me (And be more than willing to pay for the services) and there are ones I wouldn't even let breath in the direction of my horse.

Sometimes I think adults are too quick to lump teenagers together. I understand there are the immature "ITs al abOut me. I'm rite aNd every aDult iz just steWpid!!1!>" And because of those teens out there, adults tend to lump all young adults into that category. But there are teens out there who are responsible and mature enough to take on adult responsibilities. Do we have the life experiences older trainers may have? No, but that does not mean that some teens aren't knowledgeable and responsible enough to train a horse.

As for why I wouldn't train somebody's horse; I just don't have the knowledge of how to train to break or fix a horse. I have helped and observed my instructor break several different two year olds. I even did 90% of the groundwork on his mare Poco. However, I have never done training in the saddle.
If I were to break a horse for somebody, I would have an experienced horseman guiding me through the process, and would not take all the payment, as the other horseman would be helping me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like Bubba said, it would greatly depend on the teenager. I know a couple that I would trust to get a good start on a young horse, maybe not for finishing beyond trail/town riding type stuff but starting? Sure. However, I would scrutinize everything they did very closely as I would any other trainer. I would want to see horses they had trained in the past. If they are working under another trainer, I would want to see the results from that trainer and would ask them questions about the teen. Then, as with any other trainer, I would monitor the progress closely and if I felt even the smallest thing wrong, I would go and pick up my horse.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

(Prepare for a ramble!)

Some teenagers have a knack for training and show it early on. They're like knowledge sponges; they may have been riding and training for a short amount of time (2-5 years, maybe), but have gotten more out of that time period then your average rider. They have natural horse sense and just "get" how horses learn, how to teach them, and how to properly interact with them. If you can forget their age and still think "wow, pretty good" and they are turning out good horses, that should say enough.

Not every good rider makes a good trainer. I read in a magazine an article about a man who I believe bred and trained high level dressage horses. When asked if he broke his own horses, he replied, "Heavens, no! It takes a special person to do that." I've seen teenagers who are great riders, win shows, own their own horses, and think they are hot stuff. Maybe they are competitive in the ring, but I wouldn't ask them to train my green horse or break a colt.

I want to be a trainer. I asked my own coach about it. She explained that training is a "discipline in its own". She said she could train me like a riding student, or she could train me to be a trainer. I'm NOT saying they are mutually exclusive, but they have their differences. 

The problem with teenagers is that they don't know where to cap themselves. They will take on too much. They will try to train horses who have vices beyond their skill levels and experience. Horses with serious issues shouldn't be trained by teenagers. Their lack of years limits the horses they have ridden and trained. They haven't seen enough to know enough. Teenagers are infamous for being proud and thinking too highly of themselves. Knowing your limit and being humble enough to say no is a skill that comes almost exclusively with age and years in the business.


What would I trust a teenager with? At 15-16, I was taking money ($50 a month or so) to work with your average horse (nothing dangerous, aggressive or 'crazy') with your average set of problems. Horses with bad manners, unhandled but friendly horses who needed to be started on the ground, horses with a little training on them who needed miles, breaking young horses and teaching them their basic skills, ect. Beyond those basic things, I would rather have an adult with years under their belts. If I had a dangerous horse (a rearer, a bucker, a bolter) or a horse who needed to be taught something advanced and specific, it would _definitely_ not go to a teenager.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Depends on the teenager.

I know some very competent teens, and some complete idiots. As a teenager myself I can say I don't know everything, but I can teach a horse basic commands from the ground up and can fix minor problems. I don't think I can fix everything, and I don't think I can train every horse, but in a specific example I trained Rebel to do flying lead changes, supling to the bridle, rounding up around a barrel, collection and extension of his gaits. Even though this last one is a little iffy lol. I've put a first ride on a couple of colts and am good to teach someone who's just starting out the basics on a good horse.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Depending on the teen and what I needed done, I would still be hesitant to hire on a young rider. If I needed a 'refresher' put on a trained horse, I wouldn't mind having someone younger and *ahem* bouncier on my horse. Now if I needed someone to teach my horse to do flying changes, I would look for someone with more experience.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

When I was 15 I bought my first 'project' horse- a sweet but _completely_ green broke gelding who was the absolute embodiment of 'Appaloosa Attitude' and three years later he's worse off than when I bought him (although in my defense injury had him off for a good while) because at the time I didn't know how to train him _right_.
Do I know how to train now? No. But I think I'm well on my way, through working with this horse, to _eventually_ being able to call myself a 'trainer'. 

That being said, now that I'm selling that horse I don't trust another young person to take him on. He's stubborn as heck and rears that = dangerous and should be left to the professionals a.k.a the people who have been around horses for more than 10 years.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

On another note, and this is a huge rant.
One of my little sisters friends fancies herself a trainer AND a coach, she gives jumping lessons (to 2'6, possibly higher) to young children (with naive mothers, in my opinion anyway) and has a barn full of horses that she is training, all with big issues. This girl is 12 years old and the type of person who I think gives young people who fancy themselves trainers a bad name.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Although every rider/owner is a trainer in some respect, not everyone is cut out to start or finish a horse. I am certainly not even close to something like that. I've only been riding on a regular basis for a couple years and I've only owned my mare for a year. In that time, I have trained her to neck rein beautifully, but I've, more or less, discovered things she knows than trained her to do them myself (ie, I discovered last week she knows flying lead changes). 

But I agree with the general consensus: it depends on the teenager. Would I trust a couple people I know who ride to train my horse? Absolutely not. In fact, one couldn't even get on my mare a couple weeks ago before she was bucked off. Abby pulled the same stunt on me the next 3 times I went to ride. However, I didn't come off and let her know it was unacceptable. 

On the other hand, there is a girl I've known for 15 years who has had horses all her life. She got a filly at a futurity a couple years back and started her last fall. The filly is currently for sale and is a deadbroke 3 year old, partially because she's so laid back, but the rest is her training. In fact, I've considered facebooking this girl and asking her opinion on some strange behaviours Abby has had in the past.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely.....

I currently have lessons with someone whose 23ish but I have been having lesson off her since she was 19.... (im in my 30s)

But she also has a ton of experience and is an amazing rider and instructor and teaches ALOT of adults...

shes also had more experience than most of us will ever get - broken in her own horses... events at 3 star level (Pretty much just down from olympic height in nz)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Ohhh and for those of you who said depends on the teenager - a better way to look at it is depends on the trainer as there is a heck of alot of trainers out there old and young I wouldnt touch!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

crimson88 said:


> My question is- would *you *trusta "teen trainer" to train your horse?


No, I would not (no offense to younger folks here). The fact a young one may be a good rider (which is also depends on what one means by "good") does NOT make her/him a good trainer and I wouldn't trust my horse a such. I only trust a trainer with years and years of experience with different horses in discipline of my choice, and with successful (and happy) students/clients. 

Same with lessons: I never had a success with the younger coach. Usually they can teach on BTDT horse, but has no idea how to approach the tough case. Speaking from my own experience only. May be there are such out there, I just never was lucky enough to meet one...


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I know that when I'm looking for a trainer, I want a professional. It's my preference. I'd rather have a trainer that's competed her/himself and put several horses into the blue ribbons. In other words, I want proof I'm spending my money wisely. I look for certain traits but age is not one. Why would I surpass someone with credible references and knowledge just because of their age? There are always exceptions.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

> No, I would not (no offense to younger folks here). The fact a young one may be a good rider (which is also depends on what one means by "good") does NOT make her/him a good trainer and I wouldn't trust my horse a such. I only trust a trainer with years and years of experience with different horses in discipline of my choice, and with successful (and happy) students/clients.


I agree...A lot of people have commented that age doesn't effect the ability to ride good. Yes, a teen may be able to ride very well (I am 18 myself and have been taking lessons from reputable trainers since I was 9, so I would consider myself a fairly decent rider but by no means a trainer). Riding well doesn't mean they have the capability to deal with a problem horse which could potenially be dangerous if the issue isn't handled properly (I know this, because I've been there!). 

I would much rather trust an older trainer with a "been there and done that" sort of reputation. A trainer that has earned there stars not only in a show ring, but aswell through their clients through years of work and exprience. 

"Riding Good" is different then "Training Good". They might look really good riding their own horse their comfortable on, or a lesson horse or a seasoned show horse but put them on a greenie and things could be a little different (again, I know!!)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm another vote for it depends. I'm a bit more open to younger trainers as I started very young myself. I did my first start to finish for myself at 14 and took that mare on to win a snaffle bit futurity. That being said I had several mentors and a trainer for a mom with me every step of the way at that point. I had also been riding since I could walk and showing breed shows since age 5. I did all of the colt starting on our own horses and didn't take outside clients until I was 18. I waited until 18 for outside horses because of liability insurance. I was good on our own because mom or gpa footed the bill. Their liability policy would not cover a teen trainer. Because of that alone between 14-18, I only started those we raised, gave lessons under my mom's guidance and rehabbed/flipped several project horses to generate my own income. 

Are there competent teens out there, certainly but I would still say they are the exception & not the norm. You will see a lot of apprentices in their teens but they most likely are not training on their own without a sr trainer to back them up. I would NEVER hire a teenager who didn't have the backing of someone more experienced & proven.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

> Ohhh and for those of you who said depends on the teenager - a better way to look at it is depends on the trainer as there is a heck of alot of trainers out there old and young I wouldnt touch!


Oh I agree with this too!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I would NEVER hire a teenager who didn't have the backing of someone more experienced & proven.


I agree.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Thinking about this... setting aside the issue of it depending on the individual - are there any liability concerns hiring a teen?

If the trainer is under 18, and they end up injured by the horse, then could parents sue? Would you need special releases from their parents prior to them starting the training? Would they be able to get insurance?

I'm just curious because I know this comes into play in extreme sports, and is the reason most places won't let under 18 participate. I know horses aren't considered an extreme sport - however, there is an element of risk to it, and injury is always a possibility. So are there extra precautions someone would have to take when hiring a teen as opposed to an adult?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Coming from the perspective of a Dressage rider, were I looking for someone to even exercise my horse it would likely be under the supervision of my coach and I wouldn't really consider anyone under 25 or 30.
Were I to purchase a young horse and pay to have him or her started, same deal.

My horse is worth a fair bit and so unless this kid is trying to buy, horse is not for pony rides. As far as a young horse, the same is likely the case. Young horses with the bloodlines that should eventually work out for a talented upper level horse are also something that if I can't feel I can handle for breaking, I'm sure not sending the horse to anyone younger than me with less experience than me. Behaviour issues happen in an instant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It really depends on the whole picture.

I started training professionally as a teen....BUT, I was under the CLOSE supervision of a coach. I was a working student who had proved myself worthy and, even so, was closely monitored and given constant feedback. It was a wonderful way to grow and learn.

When I was training/competing full time, I returned the favor. I had several working students and the Better ones were given the opportunity to teach and train, under MY supervision. On many occasions I entrusted students and horses to their proven capable hands. 

Would I go to a fairly unknown teen and hand over a horse/kid? I really doubt it, regardless of their reputation.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

equiniphile said:


> Absolutely not. As a teen myself, I can't possibly see how someone of around my age could have the experience necessary to work with a problem horse. I've sorted out little things, like mounting and speed problems, but I would never trust myself to train someone else's horse.


Who says it's a problem horse they are training?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My coach/trainer right now is 19. We have several young up and coming riders around that age right now that I would absolutely trust with my horse. And she only began riding when she was a teenager! She's always had the best coaches (began as a jumper, competed successfully at 3'0" and higher), she was a working student with Grand Prix Dressage rider Armand Valkenborg, she currently trains with the best Dressage trainer in our province. She's dedicated, hard working and passionate. She's competing successfully at first level with a horse that only began training in January, and scored amazing scores riding second level on him at a clinic with renowned clinicians. She's schooling third level.

This young woman knows a LOT more about training then I do. I can break in a snorty youngster, but my knowledge screeches to a halt at the showring gate. This is a perfect opportunity for me to tap a lot of knowledge at a rock bottom price, before she's certified, while she's still young and hasn't made a name for herself yet.

I wouldn't write off all young riders. We have many capable young people who have a good head on their shoulders. No, they are not going to train a Grand Prix animal for you, but if they've spent their entire lives being coached and training hard, you bet they'll probably be able to do more for your horse then you can if you've always stayed small and backyard like I have!

However, no, I would never let a young rider near my horse if they didn't have the impressive list of credentials I find this young woman has. I want to see someone who has spent a LOT of time on various horses, in the showring, and having success at it. I certainly am not going to let half the 16 year olds advertising on Kijiji as "I trained my father's stud a year ago" as their "career highlights" on my horse!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would never send my horse to an unqualified trainer regardless of age. If I watched the person ride and checked his/her references and I felt they were the best fit for me and my horse then I would hire them regardless of age.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

mls said:


> Who says it's a problem horse they are training?


By this, I only meant that when you advertise yourself as a trainer, you're going to get an entire spectrum of horses--well-behaved animals who just need more rides, young horses who need a complete training program laid out, and problem horses. I'm aware that you could turn down owners with problem animals, but when you agree to train a horse and then run into behavioral issues....you can't exactly return the horse worse than he came to you with a shrug and expect to keep a good reputation.

This obviously can apply to adult trainers as well, but a qualified adult trainer has the experience necessary to deal with problems early on in the game.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone 18 or 19 maybe, but any younger I would have to say no. But even at 19 I would only consider someone who had training themselves to be a trainer and not just a teen that's been around horses their whole lives.

Both of my trainers are in their 40's, one might even be in her 50's. They have experience that is unquestoinable, and I would require that of someone of any age before allowing them near my horses. I just can't see not being able to question the capabilities of a 16 year old. Plus, I would feel a lot worse if they got hurt on one of my unbroke horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> I'm aware that you could turn down owners with problem animals, but when you agree to train a horse and then run into behavioral issues....you can't exactly return the horse worse than he came to you with a shrug and expect to keep a good reputation.


The sad thing is, you might be surprised at how many trainers do that exact thing and are able to stay in business. In the 1 year I've been in business, I've had 3 horses come through my barn that had already been to at least 1 trainer that couldn't do a thing with them because they were "spooky" or "bucks when they're fresh" or "lazy and I just can't get him to do anything".


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I was doing pre-training (breaking in racehorses) when I was 19. Mind you, breaking in a horse for the track is vastly different from actual training - much less finesse involved.

Depends on the situation and depends on the individual.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

equiniphile said:


> By this, I only meant that when you advertise yourself as a trainer, you're going to get an entire spectrum of horses--well-behaved animals who just need more rides, young horses who need a complete training program laid out, and problem horses. I'm aware that you could turn down owners with problem animals, but when you agree to train a horse and then run into behavioral issues....you can't exactly return the horse worse than he came to you with a shrug and expect to keep a good reputation.
> 
> This obviously can apply to adult trainers as well, but a qualified adult trainer has the experience necessary to deal with problems early on in the game.


I would certainly hope that as a horse owner looking for a trainer, you target your search to what you need/want. The same with a trainer taking clients. Why would a reined cowhorse trainer want to bring in a dressage prospect to work on piaffe's? You don't go to CVS to buy a wedding dress.

Training breaks down to communication. Some 15 year olds I know have much better skills than their adults when it comes to horse sense.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> The sad thing is, you might be surprised at how many trainers do that exact thing and are able to stay in business. In the 1 year I've been in business, I've had 3 horses come through my barn that had already been to at least 1 trainer that couldn't do a thing with them because they were "spooky" or "bucks when they're fresh" or "lazy and I just can't get him to do anything".


Very true. And it actually doesn't depend on age. Some trainers are just not what they pretend to be. I dealt with older trainer once (in his 50th or 60th) who just refused to do anything with my horse (just told me - keep working with her), still charged me bunch of money for doing absolutely nothing at all. :shock:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.calgarysun.com/2011/07/07/spurce-meadows-win-sweet-for-16-year-old

No, age makes no difference to me.

Experience, knowledge, and talent do.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

I was taking lessons by an 18 year old who brought me back to life (riding) after I broke my wrist in a jumping accident. The head coach / owner of the yard did a crap job training me. She stuck 6 people in a lesson and no one ever progressed. While the 18 year old challenged me, taught me and helped me get my confidence back.
In addition there are several <18 year old riders at my current barn to whom I frequently go to for advice. They are talented, passionate, hard working, mature and excellent riders. Would I take ongoing lessons from them? No, as this isn't their forte. But I've seen them work with horses and they do wonders. I'd hand my horse over to one of them to ride before any experienced adult rider at the yard. 
I say give young talent a chance.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

thru my years of training i dont believe a teen has enough experience to be a full fledged trainer


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

why ride like a barrel racer all they do is hang on to the horn and kick theres more to training than that


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

The first person I would look to as a trainer or instructor at the moment (and the last 4 years) is the 17 yr old that I ride and use to take lessons with. Yes, he's a barrel racer, trail rider, instructor (took over all lessons at the barn currently), and he's trained 2 horses so far in the past 3-4 years. I learned to do games/speed events on his first trained horse, who is the best horse I've ever ridden, training wise. He turned a little QH/Halfie stud into a well mannered, impeccably trained all-around gelding that he can use for lessons with beginner up to advanced, and still take him to a barrel show the next day and win. And that was the first horse he trained without any help.
As long as they're mature, knowledgable, etc I don't see why there would be any reason not to try them out. If they have proof they can do it, and do it correct without an attitude, why not?

And btw..rob, none of the barrel racers that fill my barn do that. We like our deep balanced seat and horses that don't need kicked there and back. Not every barrel racer rides like that, so why not ride like a good barrel racer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

I worked for a horse trainer when I was still showing as a youth (15-19). I rode a lot of incredible horses, got on some really scary horses, and pick a whole lot of stalls. While I certainly didn't know everything, I know I rode quite well and could train quite well. However, I know that if I didn't work for the amazing trainer that I did, I wouldn't be anywhere near capable of training a horse. If I were to use a trainer, I wouldn't be going for a teenager. Being a trainer is about talent, luck, and opportunity. While those teens may be looking for the opportunity to prove themselves, I believe they need a little guidance first if they're going to be getting money to train. 

My profile pic: My pride and joy. Trained by me, reserve world champ as a 4 year old... I was 18.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

its a matter of opinion i believe a trainer should know what to do in any situation and i havent ran across a teen thats been in every situation barrel racers take away the rubber bands sit in a 17 inch flat seat cutting saddle and dont touch the horn on the paint did you break train and show it with no help


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob, I'm not quite sure where the hatred for barrel racers is coming from here. 

This is a thread about teenagers training horses, not barrel racing. The only mention of that particular sport is from some of the posters about them starting or training barrel horses. There are good trainers out there that train barrel horses too. While there is a very negative stereotype about barrel racers in general, it's ignorant to lump them _all_ together and say that _all_ barrel riders are horrible or all barrel trainers are horrible.

I've trained a few horses for barrels, does that automatically make me an awful trainer even though you know _nothing_ about me? 

The fact is, even the most well known, best trainers won't know what to do in _every single_ situation. The day you think you know it all is the day a horse proves you don't.

Also, you might consider trying some punctuation and sentence structure in your posts. They are very hard to read all strung together like that.


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

To Rob: Yep. I got him as a yearling that hadn't been touched when I was 15, broke him out myself, did all the training, and all the showing myself. The trainer I worked for would give me pointers to try if I was ever struggling but that was it. It also helped I had one of the most easy going geldings with some unbelievable natural talent.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i am not downing barrel racers or barrel trainers.but like any training it takes alot of experience.all trainers have their strong points,and i just dont think a teen should be classified as a complete trainer,becausethat takes years and alot of horses.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

rc82 said:


> To Rob: Yep. I got him as a yearling that hadn't been touched when I was 15, broke him out myself, did all the training, and all the showing myself. The trainer I worked for would give me pointers to try if I was ever struggling but that was it. It also helped I had one of the most easy going geldings with some unbelievable natural talent.


thats great.im not saying it cant be done by a teen, but if you are going to be a teen trainer, then i would like to see it done on more than one horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

rob said:


> i am not downing barrel racers or barrel trainers.


That's odd, it sure looks different from where I'm sitting. VV



rob said:


> why ride like a barrel racer all they do is hang on to the horn and kick theres more to training than that





rob said:


> ...barrel racers take away the rubber bands sit in a 17 inch flat seat cutting saddle and dont touch the horn...


Though I'm not quite sure what point you were trying to get across with that :?. Unless you _fit_ a 17 inch saddle, it's hard to ride your way out of a paper bag in a 17 inch saddle so there is no point to saying that.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

rob said:


> why ride like a barrel racer all they do is hang on to the horn and kick theres more to training than that





rob said:


> its a matter of opinion i believe a trainer should know what to do in any situation and i havent ran across a teen thats been in every situation barrel racers take away the rubber bands sit in a 17 inch flat seat cutting saddle and dont touch the horn on the paint did you break train and show it with no help


I agree with smrobs. Where does all this hate come from you have toward barrel racers? Although some of them hold on and kick and that is all they do...not every single barrel racer does. there is definitely a lot more to training a barrel horse and learning to ride like a barrel racer, much more to it than I think you understand. You are stereotyping barrel racing. Besides, like smrob said this is a thread about teenage trainers not barrel racers. Stay on topic. 

I believe no matter how long some one has been a trainer for, there is no perfect trainer that knows everything about everything. Sure they are very knowledgeable about horses, training, and riding, but even if they had been doing it for lets say, 50 or 60 years, doesn't mean they are going to have an answer to every situation that may occur.

In all reality, there are some really knowledgeable and great trainers that are maybe late teens early 20's that are focused on their work and dedicated to what they do. There are also older folk who know just as much as lets a 19 year old.

So I have a question. If you met a trainer that was 18-19 years old and then met another trainer that was lets say, 35-40 years old, let's say they knew exactly the same things about training, done the same exact type of training and everything, had the same amount of experience, just everything alike. Who would you choose?? The 18-19 year old, or the 35-40 year old. In my opinion, it wouldn't really matter who I wanted to choose if they both had the same level of experience. From reading this thread and peoples reply's, sounds like some people would choose the 35-40 year old just because the age.

To me, this is just another type of discrimination not to the extent of other types of discrimination but still a minor thing. Early I posted saying even though I am a teen, I wouldn't use a teen trainer to train my horse, but then I really read what people had to say and made a point of other peoples comments and realized there's more than just age when it comes to training. 

Yeah, you want the best for your horse, and who knows maybe the best of the best you could find, is a teenager. 

All in all age shouldn't matter. What really matters is experience the trainer has and how their personality and interaction affects your horse.


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

When I was showing youth I never claimed to be a trainer. I worked for a trainer. I rode her horses. But my horse was my project. I even said in my first post that I wouldn't use a teen trainer purely because of lack of experience. I'm just trying to show, that a trainer needs experience. I was lucky enough to be allowed an incredible amount of experience at a very young age and because of that, I was able to do quite well with my own horse. By using a teen trainer you're taking on a risk no doubt than using a true professional.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

rob said:


> thats great.im not saying it cant be done by a teen, but if you are going to be a teen trainer, then i would like to see it done on more than one horse.


That I agree with. I was a teen trainer but as I said in my previous post, I didn't take any outside horses until 18 (for insurance reasons) though by that point I'd started & finished at least 20 of our own and was well capable before I was an adult.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

DustyDiamond said:


> I believe no matter how long some one has been a trainer for, there is no perfect trainer that knows everything about everything. Sure they are very knowledgeable about horses, training, and riding, but even if they had been doing it for lets say, 50 or 60 years, doesn't mean they are going to have an answer to every situation that may occur.


This is so true. My Dad has been training horses since the mid 60's and trained everything from auction culls to world champions in many disciplines and just the other day he was helping me with a colt and said "Well, I've never seen a horse do that before" LOL.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> This is so true. My Dad has been training horses since the mid 60's and trained everything from auction culls to world champions in many disciplines and just the other day he was helping me with a colt and said "Well, I've never seen a horse do that before" LOL.


Exactly, humans don't know what horses are always thinking, after all they are an animal and just do things just because, with no reason for it. 

After all, trainers are trying to train an animal that a long long long long time ago were all wild and had no idea what a human was. So in training, even breaking a horse you could see new things, that's just how people learn.

You really do learn something new everyday.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I would never have a teenager as a trainer. It is one thing to be a working student under a trainer and learning all you can and learning how to apply your new knowledge to a real life situation, but a 16 year old that thinks they can ride and all of a sudden they are a trainer, that drives me up the wall. I have been riding and taking lessons for around 15 years and have just brought along my first project horse, and I wouldn't pay me to train someone or their horse. I have had so much help with my project horse, there is no way I could have done all I have done with him myself, even with my 15 years of experience. I can't say that there should be a certain number of years under your belt before you can consider yourself a trainer, because I believe that every equestrian is constantly learning and you will never stop learning something new about horses, but I don't teenagers have enough experience in everyday life to be successful trainers. While being good and experienced is a huge part of being a trainer, there is more to it than training a horse/person.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We have a stable here owned by a couple who came over from the UK. They have a daughter who's like 10 years old and won the 1m open speed jumpers at the Manitoba Royal Winter Fair last year on a huge Warmblood. She was pony hunter champion in 2009 on a different horse. Her family breeds Warmbloods, and both parents ride many horses in competition, and so does she.

By the time this girl reaches 16 years old, she'll have had 16 years being born and raised constantly riding different horses, getting daily instruction, and WINNING against people 5x her age who have been in the game for decades.

I know certified instructors who can't boast an education like that, so I don't agree for a minute that teenagers don't have the "necessary life experience". The average backyard 16 year old doesn't, no. But we have MANY 16 year olds up here who have more finesse, knowledge and passion for horses then half the so called coaches and trainers running around claiming they're certified and somehow don't know a tail from a nose.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Winning doesn't mean anyone has had an education. It can mean mommy and daddy have or can buy wonderfully bred horses that are well trained, and can either teach it afford lessons with Eric Lamaze (as an example). 15 years and many, many horses they've trained themselves and maybe they'll turn out to be good trainers.

I've won a lot of stuff, I've trained my own horses to high levels in Dressage and spent thousands upon thousands of dollars on horses and lessons and still, am not a trainer. A coach, perhaps I could coach a lower level rider. However I would not have someone pay me to break or train a horse. So, by this, someone younger than me, would not be getting a horse of mine to train. They simply do not have the experience. 15 horses that the parents owned is not enough. A hundred or so horses ridden under supervision over many years of different ages and types then maybe.

Many people have lots of experience with easy, trainable or previously trained horses. Few have experience with smart, athletic, unbroken horses, or train a horse to a high level successfully. Both of those things require hundreds of horses to have the experience to know what to do next, and especially I'd something goes wrong, and that's why I pay my 60 year old coach as much as I do. She can ride and coach anything my horse throws at her or I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm another vote for it depends. I'm a bit more open to younger trainers as I started very young myself. I did my first start to finish for myself at 14 and took that mare on to win a snaffle bit futurity. That being said I had several mentors and a trainer for a mom with me every step of the way at that point. I had also been riding since I could walk and showing breed shows since age 5. I did all of the colt starting on our own horses and didn't take outside clients until I was 18. I waited until 18 for outside horses because of liability insurance. I was good on our own because mom or gpa footed the bill. Their liability policy would not cover a teen trainer. Because of that alone between 14-18, I only started those we raised, gave lessons under my mom's guidance and rehabbed/flipped several project horses to generate my own income.
> 
> Are there competent teens out there, certainly but I would still say they are the exception & not the norm. You will see a lot of apprentices in their teens but they most likely are not training on their own without a sr trainer to back them up. I would NEVER hire a teenager who didn't have the backing of someone more experienced & proven.


you make a really really good point. What happens if your horse injures this 'teen trainer' and they have no insurance. Sure they took on the responsibility but now mom and dad are footing the recovery bills. I know there are plenty of adult trainers out there that don't have insurance either but then again they are adult and have to make a way for them selves... What about the minor?...:-?:think:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> On another note, and this is a huge rant.
> One of my little sisters friends fancies herself a trainer AND a coach, she gives jumping lessons (to 2'6, possibly higher) to young children (with naive mothers, in my opinion anyway) and has a barn full of horses that she is training, all with big issues. This girl is 12 years old and the type of person who I think gives young people who fancy themselves trainers a bad name.


 I would not allow my 12 yr old child to train horses with major issues. I am sorry, but 12 years is old is too young to have a barn full of horses, never mind the lessons she gives. I think this borders on the child labor laws. And in my province, Holey Hannah!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have serious doubts MOST of the certified trainers and coaches in my area have trained or even worked with anywhere near 100+ horses. The average cowboy breaks in more then 100 horses in his lifetime, and I certainly wouldn't let most average cowboys near my horse for anything past initial breaking.

A certain amount of skill comes from pure raw talent, and finding a good coach/trainer depends on that moreso then all of the certification and/or ribbons in the world. I firmly and truly believe that there are plenty of young adults or even teens out there who can better train a horse then a whole lot of the trainers most people would be expected to trust. Sometimes a little faith goes a long way. I find a lot of older individuals jaded, worn out and just plain arrogant - they've stopped learning. I don't want that person near my horse.


----------

